# IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING THE ADDINGTON MEET



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2010)

IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR EVERYONE ATTENDING THE ADDINGTON MEET ON TUESDAY 30TH MARCH. 


The deposits have now been sent off to the club, and everything is set for a great day out. Fingers crossed for good weather.

The day will comprise of two 18 hole rounds, playing Stableford off full handicap with a â€œbrunchâ€ planned in between. We have coffee on arrival, and the first tee is booked from 8.10am and again at 1.10. A round should (should) take no longer than 4 hours and with the timings I have booked you should have an hour between rounds to have a quick pint or cuppa and eat your meal without too much of a hurry.

At the moment we have 31 confirmed players, so the first group out will be a 3 ball. There is one place still free so if anybody would like to come along at this late stage they would be welcome but would have to go in the first group out to make up a four ball.

Like last year, it is planned that everybody puts a fiver into the â€œkittyâ€ so that we have some prizes, and with 31 players this will give us Â£155.00.
Maybe we could have Â£40.00 first prize, Â£30.00 second and Â£20.00 third overall, together with a Â£20.00 prize for nearest the pin and longest drive and an additional prize of Â£25.00 for the best 18 hole score of the day? 

Buggies are available at the course, and The Addington offer a group discount if four or more are booked. If you are interested in a buggy, please let me know and I will try to pre-book them for you.

For those of you who are using SatNav or donâ€™t know the course the full address is

THE ADDINGTON GOLF CLUB, 205, SHIRLEY CHURCH ROAD, CROYDON, SURREY, CR0 5AB and their telephone number is 0208 7771055

I will sort out the groupings within the next few weeks but if you have a preference to who you play with, or have any questions whatsoever please let me know.

Rob *PLEASE NOTE..A CHANGE OF CLOTHES IS NOT REQUIRED FOR THE CLUBHOUSE, JUST A CHANGE OF SHOES*


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for organising - much appreciated.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2010)

Well done on getting all your deposits in. I'm still waiting for a good few of mine for the Machrihanish meet. Hope you all have a great day out, look forward to the report and the photos!


----------



## rickg (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job Smiffy......I can't wait....I've heard good things about the Addington and it will be great to finally meet people in the flesh......


----------



## BushFinder (Jan 27, 2010)

Great work Smiffy on the organising.
I've got a mate who might be interested, but he's away on holiday in Malaysia right now.
I speak to him on his return if there's still a space available.

BushFinder


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for organising Rob and the useful info too.

Don't mind who I play with from the GM guys.

Looking forward to the day.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Pants (Jan 27, 2010)

Would love to have joined you all but unfortunately/fortunately work starts again next month and there will be very little time for golf.




			Don't mind who I play with from the GM guys.
		
Click to expand...

Being a bit choosy are we ??  .  Careful, Smiffy could interpret that comment as wanting to play with peeps from  *G*olf  *M*agic


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 27, 2010)

No I don't think so Pants  

Feel I know the GM guys somewhat and will be good to put faces to names.

Why would I want to mix with them at Golf Magic  

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't you have a prize for the worst stableford score for the day? I always find that taking a little money home with me sweetens the disappointment


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got a mate who might be interested, but he's away on holiday in Malaysia right now.
I speak to him on his return if there's still a space available.

BushFinder
		
Click to expand...

If the place is still available BF he's more than welcome to join us as I would really like to make up an even number, but obviously with only the one place left I hope you will understand if it has gone. I don't want to exceed the numbers now as it would mean booking yet another tee time!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2010)

Many thanks for organising - looks like a great day planned. Don't mind who I play with as I haven't met any of the other attendees before!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2010)

Final place has now been taken subject to receiving deposit.
Sorry about that Bushfinder.
If anyone drops out, you will be the first to know mate.
Rob

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
32 COMPTON77 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT ON WAY


----------



## BushFinder (Jan 28, 2010)

No probs Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2010)

I need to start sorting out teeing off times and groupings within the next few weeks.
Please could you let me know if you would prefer an early or a late tee off time.
The first tee is booked from 08.10 until 09.20
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Robobum (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got to leave at the crack of sparrows anyway Rob so an early one will be fine with me.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Early tee-off suits me fine.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 29, 2010)

Later for me if poss - I've got to drop the nippers off at nursery.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2010)

Right....

I've had a go at trying to sort out the groups, and I've taken into account the preferences of anybody who has contacted me.
I have tried to mix it up a little for the afternoon round, but am obviously limited to making too many changes due to the lunch break we have. I want to make sure that you all get a decent break and don't have to rush back out onto the tee.
If you are unhappy with either the times shown below, or anybody you have been grouped with, please let me know as soon as possible.....

AM

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20 ROBOBUM, PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77

PM

1.20 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, ROBOBUM & PIEMAN
1.30 LEFTIE, DHAN, DEANELLIOT999 & REGION3
1.40 RAY TAYLOR, RUBEN RIPLEY, NICK GT & SLAYER
1.50 DAVE THE SLICE, SLUM999, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
2.00 LGL, LORDSHIP, THE CROW & RICKG
2.10 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, NIFTY & ANDY L
2.20 SMIFFY, JUSTONEUK, AUBURN WARRIOR & GOLFMMAD
2.30 PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77

I hope the above is OK with everybody????
Rob


----------



## bobmac (Jan 29, 2010)

James, what did you do wrong in a past life?
You've got Smiffy all day


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2010)

James, what did you do wrong in a past life?
You've got Smiffy all day 








Click to expand...

We need to play together a bit more so that we "gel" for Walton Heath the following week


----------



## bobmac (Jan 29, 2010)

James, what did you do wrong in a past life?
You've got Smiffy all day 








Click to expand...

We need to play together a bit more so that we "gel"
		
Click to expand...

Thats an image I dont want in my head for too long


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

James - sadly the transfer window will be shut so you can't even get a proper golfer on loan


----------



## JustOne (Jan 29, 2010)

James, what did you do wrong in a past life?
You've got Smiffy all day 








Click to expand...

He's my swing guru.....

GM *0* : Ping *1*


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nooooo! I could caddy you to success. Just ignore Smiffy (it is possible). Try blinkers, and ear muffs, punching isn't against the rules!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2010)

Listen. All I know is that Mike wanted each pairing to be balanced.
He took into account the facts.
James hits a very long ball, albeit a little wayward.
I have just got a new pair of glasses and came 1st in an orienteering event a few years ago.
Simples.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2010)

James - sadly the transfer window will be shut so you can't even get a proper golfer on loan
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see that Hywel has joined Ascot Homer.
At least you should get your name up on some of the boards this year.
Unfortunately, not the singles comps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

Funnily enough the so called "dream team" are in the 4ball better ball on Feb 21st. By all acounts he's playing well and I'm coming off the back of a 2nd place so that should make for a team socre of about 28 then


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anyone coming from the north and fancies sharing petrol costs?

I don't mind whether I drive or not.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a reminder to everyone to get there nice and early. The traffic can be bad around that area once the rush hour starts building up so allow yourself plenty of time.
If I remember correctly, the clubhouse doesn't open until 8.00am so I will be there from about 7.30am with the scorecards already made up to avoid a mad rush in the pro shop first thing. Try to aim to get there at least half an hour (preferably more) before your teeing off time...


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the clubhouse doesn't open until 8.00am
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I need to get breakfast on the way?

What's the course like as far as walking goes? Is it very hilly or lots of long walks between holes?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2010)

What's the course like as far as walking goes? Is it very hilly or lots of long walks between holes?
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember it being that hilly, and not long walks between holes.
I walked it last year (36) and wasn't unduly knackered which is good for me!


----------



## Robobum (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know whether anyone else wants to add their real name to the Addington list rather than asking for forum user names on the morning??

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know whether anyone else wants to add their real name to the Addington list rather than asking for forum user names on the morning??

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...

Ruben Ripley's real name is Doris MacTavish


----------



## Robobum (Mar 24, 2010)

Ruben Ripley's real name is Doris MacTavish
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll have some company on those red tees


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ruben Ripley's real name is Doris MacTavish
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll have some company on those red tees 

Click to expand...

I'm not playing with her


We do have one lady playing though. Kate (LGL) plays off 5 and is a pleasure to watch.
She's not bad with a golf club in her hand either


----------



## heronsghyll (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know whether anyone else wants to add their real name to the Addington list rather than asking for forum user names on the morning??

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...

If anyone cares - my real name is Dave, so please substitute Dave for Heronghyll.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 24, 2010)

8.10 HERONSGHYLL (*Dave*) , *GUY* , LEFTIE (*Roger*) & *DHAN* 
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY (* Doris MacTavish *) , RAY TAYLOR (*Dorian Lough*), BOB EAGLE (*Bogieman*) & GREG LINDLEY (* Greg*)  
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY  (*Dr Who?*) , PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK (* Tintin*)
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR (*Blondie*), GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2010)

8.10 HERONSGHYLL (*Dave*) , *GUY* , LEFTIE (*Roger*) & *DHAN* 
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION3 *(Gary)*
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY (* Doris MacTavish *) , RAY TAYLOR (*Dorian Lough*), BOB EAGLE (*Bogieman*) & GREG LINDLEY (* Greg*)  
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY  (*Dr Who?*) , PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK (* Tintin*)
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR (*Blondie*), GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2010)

The old forecast is looking cushty

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=croydon&day=4


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice. If that turns out to be right we should get 3" of rain, then 3.5" of sleet, followed up by 6" of snow.

Oh yeah, and 27mph winds making it feel like -7!

Fingers crossed (while I can still feel them) they're wrong


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4292?&search=croydon&itemsPerPage=10&region=world

No snow on this forecast..... best place to buy a brolly?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2010)

AM

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20 ROBOBUM, PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeezzzzuusss!!!!! Just noticed.....

I hope everyone realises just how early they are going to have to get there! I'm not normally awake until 11  

Is everyone going to GET THERE by 7am?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be on the road just after 4:30am!!! 

Mind you, looking at the forecast you put up, I might wait until 6am and come in on the bloody high tide!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2010)

AM

8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20 ROBOBUM, PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeezzzzuusss!!!!! Just noticed.....

I hope everyone realises just how early they are going to have to get there! I'm not normally awake until 11  

Is everyone going to GET THERE by 7am?
		
Click to expand...

You wanted a DAYS golf didn't you????
Stop bloody whinging.
You're always bloody whinging.
Has anybody ever told you you're a whinger you whinger?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2010)

You wanted a DAYS golf didn't you????
Stop bloody whinging.
You're always bloody whinging.
Has anybody ever told you you're a whinger you whinger?
  

Click to expand...

I hope your elbow floods!


----------



## doc17 (Mar 28, 2010)

8.10 HERONSGHYLL (*Dave*) , *GUY* , LEFTIE (*Roger*) & *DHAN* 
8.20  *ROBOBUM (DARREN ROBISON)* , PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 (DOC17)[/b] AND REGION3 *(Gary)*
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY (* Doris MacTavish *) , RAY TAYLOR (*Dorian Lough*), BOB EAGLE (*Bogieman*) & GREG LINDLEY (* Greg*)  
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY  (*Dr Who?*) , PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK (* Tintin*)
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR (*Blondie*), GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77


----------



## doc17 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just in case you need to recognise Rick on the day he's the one on the left!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2010)

Just in case you need to recognise Rick on the day he's the one on the left!! 

Click to expand...

that won't help anyone...looking at the weather forecast, I'll be wearing my sou'wester!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a reminder of your teeing off times (in case you missed them).
Traffic can get a bit busy around the area during rush hour, so please make sure you leave yourself plenty of time to get there.


AM
8.10 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, LEFTIE & DHAN
8.20 ROBOBUM, PIEMAN, DEANELLIOT999 AND REGION 3
8.30 RUBEN RIPLEY, RAY TAYLOR, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
8.40 DAVE THE SLICE, NICKGT, SLAYER & SLUM999
8.50 LGL, LORDSHIP, NIFTY & ANDY L
9.00 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, THE CROW & RICKG
9.10 SMIFFY, PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY & JUSTONEUK
9.20 AUBURN WARRIOR, GOLFMMAD, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77

PM
1.20 HERONSGHYLL, GUY, ROBOBUM & PIEMAN
1.30 LEFTIE, DHAN, DEANELLIOT999 & REGION3
1.40 RAY TAYLOR, RUBEN RIPLEY, NICK GT & SLAYER
1.50 DAVE THE SLICE, SLUM999, BOB EAGLE & GREG LINDLEY
2.00 LGL, LORDSHIP, THE CROW & RICKG
2.10 PAUL TAYLOR, SPARKY, NIFTY & ANDY L
2.20 SMIFFY, JUSTONEUK, AUBURN WARRIOR & GOLFMMAD
2.30 PN WOKINGHAM, BRATTY, BUSHFINDER & COMPTON77

Prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd over the two rounds plus the best 18 of the day. Nearest the pin and longest drive prizes. The winner will also receive complimentary entry to the "Peoples Open Golf Tournament" kindly donated by Doc17 (who is the link for anybody who wants to play in this competition and can offer preferential rates to GM members)

Weather forecast is still not brilliant but is certainly looking better than it was a few days ago...


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2010)

Weather forecast is still not brilliant but is certainly looking better than it was a few days ago...
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's going to rain over the course for the next 3 or 4 hours then (hopefully) it's going to be dry from then onwards! Better than the snow and storm that was forecast a few days back  

Might turn out to be a good day for shooting under 100!  

See you guys tomorrow bright and early!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 29, 2010)

See you guys tomorrow bright and early!
		
Click to expand...

I can only guarantee early... I'm not a morning person!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2010)

Drive safely buddy...... until you get on the 1st tee!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2010)

The sky is as black as a gorilla's goolie down here and its heading inland


----------



## Robobum (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the look of this video forecast for tomorrow though!!! 

'Sun' shines on the righteous golfers

See you in the morrow.


----------



## doc17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Whats the prediction of time to get there from the M25 M23 junction?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 29, 2010)

If you go via jct 6 and up that way.....about 35 mins or so.


----------



## doc17 (Mar 29, 2010)

If you go via jct 6 and up that way.....about 35 mins or so.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be coming from the west side of the M25 via the M40


----------



## JustOne (Mar 29, 2010)

Whats the prediction of time to get there from the M25 M23 junction?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, I was just looking at that 

I was thinking of going through to Purley and then take the Selsdon Rd (Mitchley Ave) looking out for the Addington PALACE golf club on the left, and turn there.

I haven't got a clue how long it'll take or what the traffic will be like at that time in the morning  

*Everyone needs to make sure they get the RIGHT COURSE!*


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 29, 2010)

Proper excited about tomorrow!!  

I've arranged with the nursery to take the kids 30 minutes earlier than normal as I got a bit concerned about the traffic!!  I hope to be there at around 8:30 - traffic permitting.

For those travelling on the M25 - the Dartford crossing is normally bad - allow more time here and there's normally a crash around Clackett services (near junction 6 - A22 turn off).  My advice is to come off the A22 (Caterham) junction.  Avoid the A23 as this leads straight into Croydon and is normally nose to tail.

Follow the A22 all along - you'll go past Caterham and Whyteleafe.  Whyteleafe has a small parade of shops at the end of which is a roundabout (the Whyteleafe Tavern will be on your left).  At the roundabout take the third exit (right) - Hillbury Road.  This will take you up a slight hill and under a bridge.  Keep going up this road - at the end you'll reach a main road - this is Warlingham (Limpsfield Road).  Turn left and follow this road until you reach a large roundabout.  At this roundabout take the third exit (right) - Addington Road.  This road takes you through Selsdon - the traffic can be bad here as well - it's the traffic lights that snarl it up.  You'll go past Selsdon Park Hotel - back in the day it was used by one of the FA Cup finalists to prepare for the big day.

Follow Addington Road - you'll go past SPH, through Selsdon (a smallish high street) and you'll eventually come to a large roundabout.  This is the bottom of gravel hill and you're almost there!!  At the roundabout take the second turning (straight on).  You'll then come across another roundabout - take the first exit (left) - Lodge Lane, right onto Addington Village Road, left onto Spout Hill.  Stay on this and it eventually becomes Shirley Church Road (bearing left).  The golf club's on this road on the left.

I've done the above so that you guys can avoid Croydon.  I have a feeling that some of the SatNavs will take you up the A23 and through Croydon which will take you forever.  My way will still involve traffic but it should be moving traffic..  

Looking forward to seeing those that know me and meeting those that don't.


----------



## doc17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Proper excited about tomorrow!!  

I've arranged with the nursery to take the kids 30 minutes earlier than normal as I got a bit concerned about the traffic!!  I hope to be there at around 8:30 - traffic permitting.

For those travelling on the M25 - the Dartford crossing is normally bad - allow more time here and there's normally a crash around Clackett services (near junction 6 - A22 turn off).  My advice is to come off the A22 (Caterham) junction.  Avoid the A23 as this leads straight into Croydon and is normally nose to tail.

Follow the A22 all along - you'll go past Caterham and Whyteleafe.  Whyteleafe has a small parade of shops at the end of which is a roundabout (the Whyteleafe Tavern will be on your left).  At the roundabout take the third exit (right) - Hillbury Road.  This will take you up a slight hill and under a bridge.  Keep going up this road - at the end you'll reach a main road - this is Warlingham (Limpsfield Road).  Turn left and follow this road until you reach a large roundabout.  At this roundabout take the third exit (right) - Addington Road.  This road takes you through Selsdon - the traffic can be bad here as well - it's the traffic lights that snarl it up.  You'll go past Selsdon Park Hotel - back in the day it was used by one of the FA Cup finalists to prepare for the big day.

Follow Addington Road - you'll go past SPH, through Selsdon (a smallish high street) and you'll eventually come to a large roundabout.  This is the bottom of gravel hill and you're almost there!!  At the roundabout take the second turning (straight on).  You'll then come across another roundabout - take the first exit (left) - Lodge Lane, right onto Addington Village Road, left onto Spout Hill.  Stay on this and it eventually becomes Shirley Church Road (bearing left).  The golf club's on this road on the left.

I've done the above so that you guys can avoid Croydon.  I have a feeling that some of the SatNavs will take you up the A23 and through Croydon which will take you forever.  My way will still involve traffic but it should be moving traffic..  

Looking forward to seeing those that know me and meeting those that don't.  

Click to expand...

Cheers for the tip.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for that AW. A bit of local knowledge as an amendment....






			My advice is to come off the A22 (Caterham) junction.  Avoid the A23 as this leads straight into Croydon and is normally nose to tail.

Follow the A22 all along - you'll go past Caterham and Whyteleafe.  Whyteleafe has a small parade of shops at the end of which is a roundabout (the Whyteleafe Tavern will be on your left).  At the roundabout take the third exit (right) - Hillbury Road.  This will take you up a slight hill and under a bridge.  Keep going up this road  *About 1/4 mile after the bridge (and a park on the left there is a turning on the left called TithePit Shaw Lane.  You could take this turning and follow it up to the T junction at the end and turn LEFT which will save half a mile or so. Carry on till you .... * ... reach a large roundabout.  At this roundabout take the third exit (right) - Addington Road.  This road takes you through Selsdon - the traffic can be bad here as well - it's the traffic lights that snarl it up.  You'll go past Selsdon Park Hotel - back in the day it was used by one of the FA Cup finalists to prepare for the big day.

Follow Addington Road - you'll go past SPH, through Selsdon (a smallish high street) and you'll eventually come to a large roundabout.  This is the bottom of gravel hill and you're almost there!!  At the roundabout take the second turning (straight on).  You'll then come across another roundabout - take the first exit (left) - Lodge Lane, right onto Addington Village Road, left onto Spout Hill.  Stay on this and it eventually becomes Shirley Church Road (bearing left).  The golf club's on this road on the left.

I've done the above so that you guys can avoid Croydon.  I have a feeling that some of the SatNavs will take you up the A23 and through Croydon which will take you forever.  My way will still involve traffic but it should be moving traffic..  

Looking forward to seeing those that know me and meeting those that don't.  

Click to expand...

 *Note to all.  It's THE ADDINGTON which is in Shirley Church Road.  NOT Addington Palace Golf course which is off Gravel Hill which is the roundabout before the one you want at Lodge Lane* Nice course though


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for that AW. A bit of local knowledge as an amendment....






			My advice is to come off the A22 (Caterham) junction.  Avoid the A23 as this leads straight into Croydon and is normally nose to tail.

Follow the A22 all along - you'll go past Caterham and Whyteleafe.  Whyteleafe has a small parade of shops at the end of which is a roundabout (the Whyteleafe Tavern will be on your left).  At the roundabout take the third exit (right) - Hillbury Road.  This will take you up a slight hill and under a bridge.  Keep going up this road  *About 1/4 mile after the bridge (and a park on the left there is a turning on the left called TithePit Shaw Lane.  You could take this turning and follow it up to the T junction at the end and turn LEFT which will save half a mile or so. Carry on till you .... * ... reach a large roundabout.  At this roundabout take the third exit (right) - Addington Road.  This road takes you through Selsdon - the traffic can be bad here as well - it's the traffic lights that snarl it up.  You'll go past Selsdon Park Hotel - back in the day it was used by one of the FA Cup finalists to prepare for the big day.

Follow Addington Road - you'll go past SPH, through Selsdon (a smallish high street) and you'll eventually come to a large roundabout.  This is the bottom of gravel hill and you're almost there!!  At the roundabout take the second turning (straight on).  You'll then come across another roundabout - take the first exit (left) - Lodge Lane, right onto Addington Village Road, left onto Spout Hill.  Stay on this and it eventually becomes Shirley Church Road (bearing left).  The golf club's on this road on the left.

I've done the above so that you guys can avoid Croydon.  I have a feeling that some of the SatNavs will take you up the A23 and through Croydon which will take you forever.  My way will still involve traffic but it should be moving traffic..  

Looking forward to seeing those that know me and meeting those that don't.  

Click to expand...

 *Note to all.  It's THE ADDINGTON which is in Shirley Church Road.  NOT Addington Palace Golf course which is off Gravel Hill which is the roundabout before the one you want at Lodge Lane* Nice course though  

Click to expand...

I was going to mention that but I thought I'd keep it simple..  

Yes - VERY important - there's three courses with Addington in the title.  Ours is THE ADDINGTON!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2010)

Well a last minute check with the weather Gods at Metcheck indicate that they are being relatively kind to us after all. Forecast for a dry morning with a few showers possible this afternoon. Fingers crossed that they've got it right.
Will be leaving in about 45 minutes to meet up with a mate on the A21, should be arriving at the course around 7.30.
Safe journeys to all. Really looking forward to meeting up with everybody.
Have packed the camera so hopefully get some decent piccies throughout the course of the day.
Report to follow...


----------



## JustOne (Mar 30, 2010)

Have packed the camera so hopefully get some decent piccies throughout the course of the day.
		
Click to expand...

...... LMAO! Yeh, right!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done Smiffy.

Very enjoyable day. Met up with many Forum friends and met several new ones.

Everything organised to a tee - apart from the weather, it must be said.  Not quite up to your usual standard     

Thanks mate.


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2010)

great organising today Smiffy (apart from the rain!!!)....looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice to put some faces to names again and as always the company makes it all worthwhile...

Maybe next time it's raining cats and dogs and good scores are out of the window we should play a Texas Scramble? I reckon Golfmmad, AuburnWarrior and myself would have shot 18 under par between us 

Please make sure they pick the stones out of those frikkin' bunkers for next time! Maybe they are a Top100 course but they are DEFINITELY Bottom100 bunkers!

Hope your elbow sorts itself quickly mate!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for making the journey, all 32 players tee'd off and I think they all enjoyed the day despite the weather. My fourball in the morning managed to avoid getting wet thankfully, the sun came out for brief spells during the round and it got quite warm for a time. Stopped for lunch and the heavens opened again, sadly we got peed on this time around and by now the course was getting quite squishy underfoot. 
I didn't manage to finish my second round due to my elbow giving me grief and I apologise profusely to my playing partners. I've got to go and try to sort this out somehow. With Scotland on the horizon I'm really worried that I'm not going to be able to compete the way I'd like. Even putting the headcovers back on my woods was agony...   

Highlight of the day for me was during the morning round absolutely nailing my 5 wood to about 18 inches on the long par 3 13th and getting the tiddler for a birdie. Well chuffed. That's 3 times I've played that hole and stand 1 under on it after parring it both times last year.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Smiffy, was a good day. Apart from the weather and the stones in bunkers I really enjoyed it.
I spoke to the starter about the stones and apparently they do take all the stones out of the bunkers once a fortnight.

Nice to put faces to names. I hope to meet you all again 

Not completely sold on the quirky nature of some of the holes though. 5 iron off the tee straight down the middle on a par 5 shouldn't get you into trouble imo 

Looking forward to seeing the photo's, was it a hidden camera?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 31, 2010)

Great day, weather never really bothered me to be honest. Course drained really quickly after being pretty much unplayable whilst putting out on the 2nd.

Paul, Gary, Dean, enjoyed your company. Sorry for making you witness the bout of sherman's, wasn't fun to have a par 3 of 125yds and still have 110yds for your second from the adjacent fairway!!

Dave, Neil & Paul again, great afternoon watching the winner holing outrageous chips!!

Smiffy, top man, shame about your spanish archer (El Bow!)
but great day, thanks very much for organising it again.


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2010)

I spoke to the starter about the stones and apparently they do take all the stones out of the bunkers once a fortnight.
		
Click to expand...

They must put all the stones they take out of the bunkers into the other bunkers!!!!!  

I've never seen so many stones in bunkers on a course......ever!!!

Other than that, the course played reasonably well despite the rain. Would love to play it again on a dry sunny day. The views of the Canary Warf in the distance were spectacular.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2010)

I've never seen so many stones in bunkers on a course......ever!!!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't go in any bunkers....   

I didn't take any pictures either. Not one. Despite having my camera in the bag with two brand new batteries in it...


----------



## PieMan (Mar 31, 2010)

Smiffy - had a cracking day; many thanks for organising. Weather may have been none too shabby, but thoroughly enjoyed the course. 

Thanks to Darren, Dean, Gary, Dave and Neil for their company over the two rounds. Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## heronsghyll (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks to Darren, Dean, Gary, Dave and Neil for their company over the two rounds. Looking forward to the next time.
		
Click to expand...

Back at cha PieMan.  Neil and I had a great afternoon and enjoyed your company along with Robobum greatly.

Smiffy, a great day - many thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your "thanks" lads. No problem at all, I love organising these kind of things.
I will have a word with the Addington regarding a return next year, maybe they will cut us some kind of deal if we book up early enough although I did ask for a free place for me this year and was told to bog off in no uncertain terms! They don't do deals apparantly, even if the field was 100 strong. Bit unusual 'cos I can normally wangle either a freebie or a reduced green fee when I organise a golf day.
 I will aim for a date just after the clocks go forward again, and will make sure I book the weather this time!
Rob


----------



## uklongdriveseries (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello,


Not been able to log on to this forum for a while.  I think most if not all of the winners from your meet are on this GM rather than the other GM!

Any feedback on the golf balls would be nice, I think there were 4 dozen in total and I am not sure where they all went.

thank you

k


----------

